# creation king cut a630 problems



## tmstickers (Feb 1, 2010)

ok since im new at this whole thing i dont know where to start i just reciently bought a creation kingcut a630, which i regret on a daily basis i should have done my research on this machine before i bought it but anyways now that i have it the story goes like this i brought the machine home pluged it all into my computer ( in the usb since this cutter only has a usb port and no serial com out put, i install both sets of drivers for this machine as the a series cutter from king cut needs 2 drivers, downloaded a few programs to try to test this machine out ,(signblazor,signcut x2, signcut x2 pro winpc sign and flexi 8) ok now the machine works perfect in test cut mode on the machine its self ( not to much of a demand for circles and squares) but with all the programs i select the machine type and model and do my drawings i import them with inkscape, they import ok, now when i click cut the data just wont go to the machine,
one program that will somewhat send the data is sign cut x2 when i click on the machine type and model number it takes that i get my drawing ready and click on cut it just wont send the data to the dang machine ,ALL IT DOSE IS CRASH ALL PROGRAMS AND CARSHES MY SYSTEM after a week of trying diff things to get it to work i still end up with nothing 
anyways when i click on read cutter in sign cut x2 it moves the head/blade a few inches and the program stops responding and and crashes my winodws .
ive tryed so many things to get this thing going like installing new wiundows ( from win 95 up to the most current one windows 7 and they all do the same im totally lost and out of ideas IVE TRYED ALL MY USB PORTS ALSO 
IVE TRYED ALL THE DRIVERS FROM SIGN CUT X2 AND STILL NOTHING IVE TRYED THE DRIVERS FROM THE DISK THAT CAME WITH THE MACHINE AND STILL NOTHING
MY COMPUTER RECONIZES THE PLOTTER JUST WONT SEND THE DATA TO IT

CAN SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME 
MY COMP SPECS ARE 

9 USB 2.0 USB PORTS 
AMD ATHLON PROCESSOR 2650E 1.6 GHZ
2 G RAM
32 BIT OPERATING SYSTEM
WINDOWS 7

IVE CHANGED THE CABLE FROM THE CUTTER TO THE COMPUTER ALSO



PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## tmstickers (Feb 1, 2010)

anyone have any ideas??


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Not sure in your case but, Win 7 is a 64 bit sys. You have to run Win 7 Pro in order to get 32 bit programs to run.


----------



## tmstickers (Feb 1, 2010)

i have tryed every os from win 95 to win 7 32 bit os nothing works 
like i said the pc picks up the plotter but wont send the data to it 
i click read cutter on signcut x2 aqnd it moves the head and then crashes the system on every windows 
i have win7 premium 32 bit on my pc right now


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Does the company you bought from have a website with a forum or contact info? Try asking the manufacturer what they suggest.


----------



## tmstickers (Feb 1, 2010)

i have tryed to research this ( the website for the cutter ) but can only find 1 thats in chinese and good old english me cant understand that 
see this cutter is from hong kong its a one of a kind special i tell you.
i bought it second hand from a "friend" it works i know that i might have to down grade my pc i dont know ill go get a p3 and try that


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi
i know very well kingcut ca630
1- if you are using windows 7 and you are conecting to internet then your computer should instal the driver automaticly
in signblazer select ct630 and change the hardware to none
in flexi you should select creation pcut ct630dmpl
in signcut should be creation hk k24

i advice you change the computer then test it again

make sure in software you chose the same com port as your device manager for usb to serial

----------------------
i work every day with creation kingcut hk and to be honest they are great

creation kingcut has coreldraw plugin and cuts direct from corel 12 13 14 15


----------



## Yori1312 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi All
I had a problem running my Creation KingCut A630 I got the message that the miscusbcutter.dll is missing
I manage to look for it and manually put it in Windows/system32
Now it runs as it should
it seems that the original driver is not sending it to the exact path
all the best

Yori1312


----------

